# cuddling, a discussion.



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 22, 2010)

Note: I have more questions, but there was no more room.

For my part, as a straight man, I think that if more men would admit that they want to be cuddled, they would have much more successful relationships on an emotional level.

That said, I really look foreword to seeing what you guys think!


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a question: are you the big spoon or the little spoon.

Men can spoon ONLY after playing Muscle March.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 22, 2010)

Does it matter?
I can always switch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I agree with Rydian. Women can hold men too. It feels good.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 22, 2010)

*I* wanna' be held for once, godfuckingdamnit.  Saying it's the guy's job is sexist.


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2010)

I like hugs


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 22, 2010)

spooning after muscle march?

actually a game to see who gets a boner said chubby sporter would be subject to ridicule.


----------



## Exaltys (Oct 22, 2010)

I think cuddling is a pretty intimate act. If you were in a relationship and your significant other cuddled with someone else, I'd say that goes along the lines of cheating.


----------



## Issac (Oct 22, 2010)

I think cuddling can be platonic depending on the friendship.. I mean: I think cuddling is like a hug, or just warm thoughts about eachother... like... "aww my cat died" "oh, com'ere" -hugs- something like that... And I think that's okay depending on the friendship!
And... Why wouldn't it be okay for a man to ask to cuddle?


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 22, 2010)

what if they were the same gender?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 22, 2010)

I like hugging.

Not that I get to that much.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 22, 2010)

I wish I got hugs more often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I need a "Free Hugs" t-shirt to wear around. Maybe a few folks would go for it... maybe...

In other hug related news. I do believe most hugs are platonic and a few are intimate. Depends on your relationship with the person and how close you/they are willing to get.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 22, 2010)

I like cuddles.

It can be platonic  depending on the person and I don't mind if I was with someone and she hugged someone though obviously not one of those long hugs.

Hugging someone on the settee while watching TV is something I miss from a relationship. Sadly my female friends are in relationships so its not something I can get from them which I understand but a little warm embracing hug will do.



			
				ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Not that I get to that much.
> Get over here big guy.
> 
> Don't worry its gay as in happy.
> ...


Yeah that, sometimes its good to be held and if guys feel weird about it then they have issues.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 22, 2010)

Requesting a cuddle from another guy in my neck of the woods will get you beaten and tied to a city lamp post. 

Not saying that's the way it should be: just stating how it is.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 22, 2010)

There's another type of cuddle too, not platonic or romantic. I cuddle my 6 month old Baby all the time and I love that.

On the other cuddle types, I think a platonic cuddle is a hug, isn't it? I hug my male friends quite often but we never cuddle. Come to think of it, *I* never get cuddled, I'm the one who does the cuddling in my relationship! Hell, I want a cuddle!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 22, 2010)

When you're talking about cuddling a baby, it's a little different.
I love it when my baby nephew falls asleep laying on my chest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I'm referring to is the case of two adult males.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 22, 2010)

Exaltys said:
			
		

> I think cuddling is a pretty intimate act. If you were in a relationship and your significant other cuddled with someone else, I'd say that goes along the lines of cheating.
> personally, I wouldn't mind if my (hypothetical) gf were to cuddle with someone else, so long as she was not actually having sex with said other person--who knows, I might even join the *non-sexual* cuddle!
> 
> 
> ...


*manly hug*


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 22, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I wish I got hugs more often
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cuddle*


----------



## Rydian (Oct 22, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Sadly my female friends are in relationships so its not something I can get from them which I understand but a little warm embracing hug will do.Yeah, I'm possessive so I agree with no full-on cuddling others if you're taken, but a hug is a hug, hugs spread happiness.  Spread hugs.
> 
> QUOTE(SixtySixHundred @ Oct 22 2010, 04:52 PM) Come to think of it, *I* never get cuddled, I'm the one who does the cuddling in my relationship! Hell, I want a cuddle!


Thiiiis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I grew tall quickly so it seems when I do get cuddles (which I haven't in over four years, I move a lot and people scare me IRL) I'm always the one doing the holding because the other way around wouldn't work well physically.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 22, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> There's another type of cuddle too, not platonic or romantic. I cuddle my 6 month old Baby all the time and I love that.


I love cuddling my daughter also.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 22, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> When you're talking about cuddling a baby, it's a little different.
> I love it when my baby nephew falls asleep laying on my chest.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm fairly sure a cuddle with another man would be a tad too homo-erotic for me. A hug with a male friend, however, can be quite a manly thing to do. 

Also, do straight women cuddle each other or is that just hugging too?


----------



## Endracion (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah they do, my girlfriend spoons her best friend and the other way around too. It's comfy and keeps them warm too.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 22, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> Also, do straight women cuddle each other or is that just hugging too?


I've known my female friends to cuddle in a platonic way. I guess its different for straight women then straight men, I can't say I would cuddle with a guy on the settee but a quick hug is ok.


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm often found cuddling with my female friends :3 more often than not whenever we're around but that's is also because I'm that kind of huggable guy


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

Hmmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In my opinion there is a difference between a hug and cuddling..

A hug is something u can do as a friend or with anyone , A short embrace to say hi or whatever.
But cuddling is something diffrent, its totally rubbing your body against someone else wrapping your arms around each other, or sitting on a couch watching a movie, running next to each other or whatever.
That u do with a lover  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

oh and I think a man can ask for a hug or cuddle or whatever, if you wanna ask just do so, nothing wrong with it... the response can differ depending on who you ask it to, but that's a different story


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 22, 2010)

I cuddle only when its cold.


----------



## Exaltys (Oct 22, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This, pretty much.

I wouldn't cuddle with a person who is just a friend.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 22, 2010)

Exaltys said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(struck from the record for jerk factor violation)
If my (hypothetical) girlfriend said that she felt uncomfortable with me cuddling my other friends then I wouldn't, I would discuss it with her to find out though.
I feel that cuddling is an important part of my emotional expression, so I am reluctant to not do so.
That said,my(hypothetical) romantic relationship would take priority.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Exaltys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes of course, Jelousy is a powerfull and annoying thing, but I understand if your girlfriend get jelous if you hug someone, don't do it then.. I wouldn't like it either, MINE and MINE alone haha


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 22, 2010)

I should clarify, I would cuddle/spoon with a friend with zero hesitation. Sex, is for a lover imho, but cuddles are for friends and lovers.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll cuddle, but no kissing on the lips.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

I totally cannot, when I cuddle, I wanna kiss on the lips >:3


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 23, 2010)

Too bad you are male, I'd likely kiss you back-- however, being that you are male, I'll refrain.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Oct 23, 2010)

I have cuddled with female friends when single. Never while in a relationship.


----------



## OSW (Oct 23, 2010)

IMO, most girls like cuddles, at least around my age (20-21), either for saying hi/bye, or if you're flirting a bit...

The only problem is getting through to those tough ones who seem a little bit unapproachable. 
ATM I'm trying to break this barrier with one girl lol. I hugged her from behind the other day though xD


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 23, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Too bad you are male, I'd likely kiss you back-- however, being that you are male, I'll refrain.



I'm....Sorry?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess..


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 23, 2010)

As most of you seem to be visiting the internet for the first time (or at least as my primitive understanding of things going viral would indicate)
http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-give-a...-man-to-man-hug


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 23, 2010)

I wish someone would cuddle with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love cuddles.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 23, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I wish someone would cuddle with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww your time will come!!


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 23, 2010)

I only cuddle with female friends, a lot of mine do this even to guys they know and aren't their boyfriends.  The boyfriends don't mind they either squeeze up close to their girlfriend if possible or cuddle up the girl closest to them.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 23, 2010)

I like cuddling with certain girls.

No men though. I don't know why.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 23, 2010)

I prefer hugs/cuddles with females; hugging males I'm sometimes hesitant about.

While I see what you mean by the differences between what you consider hugging and cuddling, I usually think of them as mostly synonymous, though I sometimes use one term over the other.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 24, 2010)

These are most interesting responses......
While I am happy to see that there are guys that like to cuddle, I wonder what it is that contributes to this.
Many males I speak to seem to have a very bad reaction to the concept of cuddling-- they seem to see it as "weak" or "un-manly".  I must admit that several of these guys are dude-bros complete with 'tapout' baseball cap and  muscle shirt...so take from that what you will.
My main question is, do you see it as manly to cuddle?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 24, 2010)

I cuddle my boy friend quite often. I cuddle into him as we sleep, and I cuddle him well we watch TV/play video games and even after sex he and I love to cuddle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I SHALL NOT BE CENSORED!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ending your sentences slightly earlier would really help...

Or spoiler tags.

(Not something I'm interested in knowing about, after all)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 24, 2010)

I have to agree with Proto.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 24, 2010)

I missed something.

Sounds like it was good...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 24, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I have to agree with Proto.


It was edited


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 24, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Though I don't understand why it was so offensive, since that is also in the poll  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... then that answer should have been left out also I guess .. but oh well


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 24, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I only answered the questions on polls, if people can't deal with it, I really don't care, but at the same time I am not going to listen to people bitch about it.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 24, 2010)

I LOVE cuddling. It's just so peaceful


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 24, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm yeah totally


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 24, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really should just put it back


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 24, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> *snip*
> I really should just put it back



Yeah You finally got the hint ha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. (#^^) also if people find it offensive, you can point to the poll


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 25, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed!
Put it back in damn it, I mean no one would complain if it was a guy saying it about his girl....


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 25, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that too


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 25, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> Koumori_Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a shame you are male....we'd likely make a fun couple....
Oh well.....platonic cuddles it is!lol!

Now, can we get back on topic?


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 25, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> Such a shame you are male....we'd likely make a fun couple....
> Oh well.....platonic cuddles it is!lol!
> ...


Well to be on topic, I actually voted for ''no - cuddle cannot be platonic'' but if you say so, fine .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *platonic cuddle*


----------



## craplame (Oct 25, 2010)

Personally, I hate being touched. Unless, it's someone I love like my mom or sister, haha. But cuddling can be between friends.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 25, 2010)

craplame said:
			
		

> Personally, I hate being touched. Unless, it's someone I love like my mom or sister, haha. But cuddling can be between friends.


Aw ^^





 but still I think only hugs can be between friends.. cuddles are a lot more.... touchy.. but that's just me I guess


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Eighteen (Oct 25, 2010)

Haha, well it had like, next to nothing to do with the topic exept the word ''cuddle'', 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But still I liked the video a lot


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 25, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone who has a problem with it, please refer the poll


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 25, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I cuddle my boy friend quite often. I cuddle into him as we sleep, and I cuddle him well we watch TV/play video games and even after sex he and I love to cuddle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN RIGHT!
That's the way it should be!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 25, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



No, that's different and I find it less disgusting. And I said spoiler tags were fine.


Now, back to cuddling.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 25, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allllright then !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You deserve a man-to-man PLATONIC hug *hug*


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 26, 2010)

Platonic group hug!

Now for a question :
Are men reluctant to cuddle with their women?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 26, 2010)

i don't know 'bout other men, but way back when i was in still in high school, whenever me and my girlfriend are alone in either her or my home, we would just lie in bed for hours talking about anything which ends ups us taking of our clothes and do it, other guys here also like to hug their gf often. cause here girls call it "sweet" for a guy to hug or being held by us guys.






 yeah, how i missed those times. too bad i'm too consumed by the internet, i don't have time looking for another girlfriend


----------



## Inunah (Oct 26, 2010)

What the hell are you talking about? You people get the hell away from me! I'm calling my lawyer for sexual harassment!


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2010)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this thread *hugs*


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 26, 2010)

I love cuddling, its fantastic. Honestly, I've never experienced anything more comfortable than a good "cuddle". Every pillow in the world pales in comparison. There is nothing quite like it.

I also think it can be platonic. Why not? Its not as if cuddling requires nudity or the grasping of genitals, ha. I'm reminded of a particular episode of Friends in which Joey and Ross found each other cuddling for the purpose of naps. Why did they do this? Because it was infinitely more comfortable and relaxing than simply laying on a couch by themselves.

The only problem with cuddling is the societal hangups. The two prime examples of which being that it isn't considered masculine for a man supposed to enjoy it or initiate it; though I ask you, what man doesn't enjoy resting on breasts? The other is this idea that it can't be platonic, which many people subscribe to, unfortunately. Why unfortunately? Because it means if you aren't in a romantic relationship with someone your chances of cuddling decrease significantly, which is a shame.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 26, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> I love cuddling, its fantastic. Honestly, I've never experienced anything more comfortable than a good "cuddle". Every pillow in the world pales in comparison. There is nothing quite like it.
> 
> I also think it can be platonic. Why not? Its not as if cuddling requires nudity or the grasping of genitals, ha. I'm reminded of a particular episode of Friends in which Joey and Ross found each other cuddling for the purpose of naps. Why did they do this? Because it was infinitely more comfortable and relaxing than simply laying on a couch by themselves.
> 
> The only problem with cuddling is the societal hangups. The two prime examples of which being that it isn't considered masculine for a man supposed to enjoy it or initiate it; though I ask you, what man doesn't enjoy resting on breasts? The other is this idea that it can't be platonic, which many people subscribe to, unfortunately. Why unfortunately? Because it means if you aren't in a romantic relationship with someone your chances of cuddling decrease significantly, which is a shame.


THIS!
+100000000000000000000000000

I knew there was reason I like Canadians!


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 27, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> I like hugs


Im right there with you.I love hugs. 
Cuddling is something i only do with the woman, but i can with other guys sometimes. but its never a serious kinda cuddle. Its just like hey theres no where else in your room to sit while we watch this movie, and im cold.


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't like cuddling or hugs. I'm quite a miserable git and just like to be left alone.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, I know I like them!! a loooooooooooooot ya?


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 29, 2010)

Who wants to spoon with meeeee?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 29, 2010)

Not me.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 30, 2010)

Nor me, I'll spoon with you rydian? They say it's good with a banana


----------



## Rydian (Oct 30, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Nor me, I'll spoon with you rydian? They say it's good with a banana


I LIKE IT


----------

